# Bait in BW



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Got out to BW this morning and sat until a little after 10; only saw one deer with spots. I watched that little guy for about thirty minutes until it went down into the thick. A buddy of mine who was sitting the next road over saw 11 deer, two of which were small spike bucks. They were chasing the does around.

Anyways, after I got out of the tree, I decided to go put my gear in the truck and do a little exploring. I walked across opposite where I went in and was walking, seeing if I could walk up on anything. A couple hundred yards into the woods, I see something white on the ground..... An empty bag of corn.  Seeing that I had my rifle on my back, it was a little unsettling to come across this. I damn sure do not want to be accused of baiting. I thought about picking the bag up to get it out of the woods, but again, I thought it to be too risky. 

Has anybody else come across this while on management land? How did you, or would you, handle the situation? O*D*W


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

It could've blown there from a farm  . I've seen it several times on management land and I think you did the right thing, I'd hate to have to explain for something I didn't do.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I hunted a spot a couple times during archery season and went in one day before daylight and when the sun came up there was a nice big pile of corn 25yds infront of the tree I had been sitting in. I sat for a while and got down, never went back. 

I think it would be hard to prove that it wasnt yours.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stay away....far away, wouldn't be able to explain why you are sitting near a corned spot!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I hunted a spot 3 times last year and one day I walked in and the was an empty corn bag. I turned around and abandoned the spot forever. I've seen 4 different people hunt it this year


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Got out to BW this morning and sat until a little after 10; only saw one deer with spots. I watched that little guy for about thirty minutes until it went down into the thick. A buddy of mine who was sitting the next road over saw 11 deer, two of which were small spike bucks. They were chasing the does around.
> 
> Anyways, after I got out of the tree, I decided to go put my gear in the truck and do a little exploring. I walked across opposite where I went in and was walking, seeing if I could walk up on anything. A couple hundred yards into the woods, I see something white on the ground..... An empty bag of corn.  Seeing that I had my rifle on my back, it was a little unsettling to come across this. I damn sure do not want to be accused of baiting. I thought about picking the bag up to get it out of the woods, but again, I thought it to be too risky.
> 
> Has anybody else come across this while on management land? How did you, or would you, handle the situation? O*D*W


Three years ago ....leaving Blackwater WMA on Bob Pitts Rd.,I saw two nice bucks....crossing the road just after dark! One was huge. 
The next day I drove to that area and scouted in the direction the bucks were heading.
Walking thru the tract of land I found why the bucks...and other deer.... were heading up this draw. 
Golden nuggets were littering the area...A nice baited site. 
FWC officer nailed the " hunter " a week later sitting in his treestand watching his pile of corn!
GPS coordinates and 1 phone call......problem solved!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

There's no shame in letting law enforcement know about violations. +1 on the GPS and phone call to FWC.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

sj1 said:


> There's no shame in letting law enforcement know about violations. +1 on the GPS and phone call to FWC.


Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

If I reported every bait pile I've found on Eglin this year, fwc wouldn't have enough people to stake em out. I'm convinced you can't hunt further than 300yds from corn on public land. Doesn't bother me...just don't want any drama from the guys baiting or the law.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> If I reported every bait pile I've found on Eglin this year, fwc wouldn't have enough people to stake em out. I'm convinced you can't hunt further than 300yds from corn on public land. Doesn't bother me...just don't want any drama from the guys baiting or the law.


 
As an employee for the state, I am not risking myself because of some dumbass. I will cover my own ass, and continue to hunt where I want to. I do not want to try and explain myself for something I have nothing to do with. It is a shame that people think hunting requires baiting. That is not hunting, but merely shooting fish in a barrel. O*D*W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's my question for some folks. I hunt my lease and BW at times. Well, I will have empty or full bags of corn in the back of my truck most of the time. I will hunt my lease in the morning and BW in the afternoon or vice versa. My buddy is always afraid that I'll get a ticket for that. But it never leaves the truck. But it does look suspicious I suppose with full or empty bags of corn in the back of the truck. I have a camper shell on though. So things are going to be blowing out etc...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah I have bags in my truck also and been questioned about it. I just told them the truth about the private land and they left me alone. Not to say they probably went in and check the area after I left but it wasn't a problem

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Yeah I have bags in my truck also and been questioned about it. I just told them the truth about the private land and they left me alone. Not to say they probably went in and check the area after I left but it wasn't a problem
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


Good to hear.:thumbup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh and it's not too bad in BW. But go to some of the spots on the other WMA lands where it's only accessible by boat and you will find all kinds of corn. Kind of pisses me off. Seems like people corn on Escambia and the Yellow river WMAs quite often. I've only hunted those places a handful of times and found corn or an old corn pile all but once or twice while scouting. I guess they think that since it's by boat, they will not get caught as easy or something.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Here's my question for some folks. I hunt my lease and BW at times. Well, I will have empty or full bags of corn in the back of my truck most of the time. I will hunt my lease in the morning and BW in the afternoon or vice versa. My buddy is always afraid that I'll get a ticket for that. But it never leaves the truck. But it does look suspicious I suppose with full or empty bags of corn in the back of the truck. I have a camper shell on though. So things are going to be blowing out etc...


All I can say is it is better to be safe than sorry... CYA, as they say. O*D*W


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If they had any brains they wouldn't pile it all up in 1 pile. Scatter it around in the leaves etc. Don't visibly pile it up. I don't hunt but heard that's the way to do it. Can u plant corn in the woods?


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lol*



flounder1156 said:


> Three years ago ....leaving Blackwater WMA on Bob Pitts Rd.,I saw two nice bucks....crossing the road just after dark! One was huge.
> The next day I drove to that area and scouted in the direction the bucks were heading.
> Walking thru the tract of land I found why the bucks...and other deer.... were heading up this draw.
> Golden nuggets were littering the area...A nice baited site.
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Daddy Daddy he's not closing his eyes while he counts. Lmfao.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

If I walked up on someone else's corn pile then I would leave and not go back.

If I HAD a corn pile in the middle of blackwater and someone found it. I would leave and not go back.

If I saw where someone snitched me out for feeding in a wma in social media I would probably go out of my way using my internet stalking ability and the pics off my trailcam "that I would have placed on several obvious routes to said corn pile" stalk you down and give you a good country ass whoopin for posting it for the world to see.

Feeding on wma happens all over the nation everyday. I don't agree with baiting deer because it is against the law in a wma. Not gonna say that at some point in my life that I haven't done it "with age comes wisdom" Matt of fact there was a time in my life that if I found a corn pile in blackwater then I would have jacked the tree right over it... Not anymore. I would make a point to make your life miserable for turning me in simply because that corn pile ain't none of your business. Understand this... There is some salt to the saying "snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches" 

Not the sharpest fella are you posting this on the internet so the "offender can pay $30 and find out where you live and everything else about you... It's not the $150 ticket that pisses folks off. It's the nosey bastards that rat folks out... Legal or not That corn pile just could be the only means for a family of four that lives in the wma to eat this winter. Ain't but one judge and it damn sure isn't you...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> "snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches"
> 
> .


And that's coming from a cop. Never thought I'd see that. But in all seriousness ive walked quite of bit of bw and still havnt found no corn but I guess its cause I try and stay away from the crowds but I know if I did I wouldn't be hunting nowhere around there


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> And that's coming from a cop. Never thought I'd see that. But in all seriousness ive walked quite of bit of bw and still havnt found no corn but I guess its cause I try and stay away from the crowds but I know if I did I wouldn't be hunting nowhere around there



Not saying that the cops wouldn't appreciate it, just saying that if I was the offender I would go out of my way to make life uncomfortable to the bastard that told on me... Nobody likes a tattle tale, especially one that has nothing to gain from it... We all learned that in grade school. Me I would get out of the area and not go back all whilst keeping my trap shut.


Time has expired on it now so here is an example. I was on patrol one day and was flagged down by a "citizen" and was informed of a black male wearing a blue hoodie that was selling drugs the next street over even told me where he had the drugs hid. So I call my partner we slip up on this dude through the woods and watch him for about 10 minutes. After about the third time we saw him make his deals we walked up and arrested him. Never mentioning the snitch. The next time I saw the snitch he was in an upstairs apartment building duck taped mouth and hog tied with zip tyes. He had been X cut in his chest and upper abdomen,he was beaten from head to toe, but that wasn't what got him he suffocated after being cut.

Snitch didn't have anything to gain by telling on said dealer. Said dealer had the perfect alibi... He was at momma house and never was arrested. Moral of the story is mind your own business...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> mind your own business...


Yessir! 100% agree

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I mind my own business when it will not affect me... however, when someone is baiting the area where I hunt, it becomes my business. I will not run and never return, letting this person win. I pay to hunt public land, and I will be damned if someone will put me at risk for getting into trouble. As for that person, screw them. If someone wants to bait in deer, get a lease. For those of us who cannot afford a lease, we do not need to be "run off" by stupid people. O*D*W


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Hard to explain why some have to bait deer rather than put in the time and effort to scout. A few bad apples ruin things for the rest of us....


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I mind my own business when it will not affect me... however, when someone is baiting the area where I hunt, it becomes my business. I will not run and never return, letting this person win. I pay to hunt public land, and I will be damned if someone will put me at risk for getting into trouble. As for that person, screw them. If someone wants to bait in deer, get a lease. For those of us who cannot afford a lease, we do not need to be "run off" by stupid people. O*D*W



ODW .....thank you for common sense response.
I too, am like you .... will not let an illegal "hunter"/poacher" ruin my day!
I have bought hunting/ fishing license for the past 41 years supporting our outdoor resources.
It really amazes me the illegal encounters I have stumbled on while hunting in Blackwater WMA....baiting deer and turkeys, poaching deer at night, "pot patches ",breaking into vehicles, illegal dumping and a host of more. 
We as hunters owe it to respect the sport and the resource. 
With more and more opportunities of hunters using these areas(WMA's) I see major conflict in the future.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Got out to BW this morning and sat until a little after 10; only saw one deer with spots. I watched that little guy for about thirty minutes until it went down into the thick. A buddy of mine who was sitting the next road over saw 11 deer, two of which were small spike bucks. They were chasing the does around.
> 
> Anyways, after I got out of the tree, I decided to go put my gear in the truck and do a little exploring. I walked across opposite where I went in and was walking, seeing if I could walk up on anything. A couple hundred yards into the woods, I see something white on the ground..... An empty bag of corn.  Seeing that I had my rifle on my back, it was a little unsettling to come across this. I damn sure do not want to be accused of baiting. I thought about picking the bag up to get it out of the woods, but again, I thought it to be too risky.
> 
> Has anybody else come across this while on management land? How did you, or would you, handle the situation? O*D*W


 Response too your post about baiting.....or having corn in your vehicle. 
Blackwater WMA is unique in that it has private property within its boundries, and it is legal to bait deer, on private property.
I would think it would be legal for you too have bait in your vehicle provided you are the landowner, have permission to hunt the private property ,or a lease within the WMA property. The General Area Regulation ( Blackwater WMA brochure" states "It is illegal to hunt over bait or place any bait or food for wildlife on this area".


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

So I guess a few well placed empty corn bags will get you a little privacy in a WMA without breaking any laws....

Never thought of that.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

In some shape or fashion we are all outlaws, non of us going hunting is perfect law bidding citizen, Munson Highway and 87 I don't think has a speed limit during hunting season lol people pass me doing 70 or 80, it is what it is other ways getting a point across than snitching


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

watertruck#12 said:


> In some shape or fashion we are all outlaws, non of us going hunting is perfect law bidding citizen, Munson Highway and 87 I don't think a speed limit during hunting season lol people pass me doing 70 or 80, it is what it is other ways getting a point across than snitching


 Right!!!! some people jus wanna feel like they helped out I think if the FWC don't find it hunt away from it if your not facing it they can't do anything.. what did everybody parents tell them when they were young don't be a tattle tale lol to many woods for a lil bag of corn to mess you up....outlaws rule god forgives I hunt private property everybody hunts our corn what's the difference jus because they're hunting the edge of our property they know where the deer gonna be.....


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

But the shoe may fit the other foot too.try to give stitches end up in ditches


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Could be the baiters may be adrenaline junkies. Some years back I poured out a little corn in a management area and hunted over it. I thought every sound was the man sneaking up on me to put me in "bait jail". To much stress for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If I walked up on someone else's corn pile then I would leave and not go back.
> 
> If I HAD a corn pile in the middle of blackwater and someone found it. I would leave and not go back.
> 
> ...


Wish they would have given me a $150 ticket for hunting over bait. Cost me about a grand a few years ago.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

It was actually cheaper when I got caught night hunting than when I got caught over corn.


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If I walked up on someone else's corn pile then I would leave and not go back.
> 
> If I HAD a corn pile in the middle of blackwater and someone found it. I would leave and not go back.
> 
> ...


 That's right!!!!!:2guns: 
:clapping:


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

Mullet hunter you sound like trash. It is my business cause I hunt the area and it interferes with my hunting. If I had found your pile I would turn you in and let you know I did so. Done it before with other trash. Some things you should keep to yourself especially if you are LE. 

Glad some folks have the decency to report corn etc. Good job!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fatpossum said:


> Mullet hunter you sound like trash. It is my business cause I hunt the area and it interferes with my hunting. If I had found your pile I would turn you in and let you know I did so. Done it before with other trash. Some things you should keep to yourself especially if you are LE. Glad some folks have the decency to report corn etc. Good job!


Wow! I've seen him called worse, may have even seen him call himself worse, but can't see where he deserved to be called trash.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Not saying that the cops wouldn't appreciate it, just saying that if I was the offender I would go out of my way to make life uncomfortable to the bastard that told on me... Nobody likes a tattle tale, especially one that has nothing to gain from it... We all learned that in grade school. Me I would get out of the area and not go back all whilst keeping my trap shut.
> 
> Time has expired on it now so here is an example. I was on patrol one day and was flagged down by a "citizen" and was informed of a black male wearing a blue hoodie that was selling drugs the next street over even told me where he had the drugs hid. So I call my partner we slip up on this dude through the woods and watch him for about 10 minutes. After about the third time we saw him make his deals we walked up and arrested him. Never mentioning the snitch. The next time I saw the snitch he was in an upstairs apartment building duck taped mouth and hog tied with zip tyes. He had been X cut in his chest and upper abdomen,he was beaten from head to toe, but that wasn't what got him he suffocated after being cut.
> 
> Snitch didn't have anything to gain by telling on said dealer. Said dealer had the perfect alibi... He was at momma house and never was arrested. Moral of the story is mind your own business...



So if I see someone dealing drugs to school kids I should ignore it cause they are not my kids? Or I see someone beating on an elderly person and robbing them I should look the other way cause it's not my dad getting beat up? Breaking the law is breaking the law. Sorry but if I see it I am reporting it

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
www.cyclesbybreeze.net
850-438-0401


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Breeze said:


> So if I see someone dealing drugs to school kids I should ignore it cause they are not my kids? Or I see someone beating on an elderly person and robbing them I should look the other way cause it's not my dad getting beat up? Breaking the law is breaking the law. Sorry but if I see it I am reporting it Cycles By Breeze Motorcycle and ATV Service www.cyclesbybreeze.net 850-438-0401


not tying my wagon to mullets train wreck but can't see those examples as the same as a corn pile in the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> not tying my wagon to mullets train wreck but can't see those examples as the same as a corn pile in the woods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Yep a big ol corn pile has never hurt anyone... well...maybe a deer or two. Guess these guys call the highway patrol every time they see a car speeding or making an illegal u turn seein how its breaking the law.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Walked into a, uh, "food plot" in BW one time... Damn sure didn't call for that one. I was just glad to make it back to the truck. Corn pile, I'm just heading elsewhere. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Yep a big ol corn pile has never hurt anyone... well...maybe a deer or two. Guess these guys call the highway patrol every time they see a car speeding or making an illegal u turn seein how its breaking the law.


It's wrong, it's against the law, and I would not do it (now). All I'm saying is it's not a big enough of a deal - TO ME - to report it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Walked into a, uh, "food plot" in BW one time... Damn sure didn't call for that one. I was just glad to make it back to the truck. Corn pile, I'm just heading elsewhere. Not worth the hassle.


Lucky you didn't get a fishhook in the eyeball trying to get out of there!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

My thoughts exactly... Figured there were cameras somewhere near, and if the fuzz got called I didn't want my picture to be the last one on there.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> not tying my wagon to mullets train wreck but can't see those examples as the same as a corn pile in the woods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Mullet used the example of someone snitching on a drug dealer and said the snitch was killed. Said the moral of the story was to mind your own business. I was basically using the same example he used. 

Personally I have never and probably never will hunt deer over bait. It was always illegal where I hunted before. Even if I ever get the chance to hunt private land here I doubt I will hunt over bait. I think hunting over bait takes away from the overall hunting experience. But that's just my .02 worth, and bout all its worth.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
www.cyclesbybreeze.net
850-438-0401


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Mullet used the example of someone snitching on a drug dealer and said the snitch was killed. Said the moral of the story was to mind your own business. I was basically using the same example he used.
> 
> Personally I have never and probably never will hunt deer over bait. It was always illegal where I hunted before. Even if I ever get the chance to hunt private land here I doubt I will hunt over bait. I think hunting over bait takes away from the overall hunting experience. But that's just my .02 worth, and bout all its worth.
> 
> ...


No dog in this fight, U fish over bait don't u? 
How does baited take away from the hunting experience? Kinda like fishing does? Whats the difference? Hunting ducks with decoys, Grunting up a Buck? Quacking up a duck? Calling a Fox On a call? Shooting Doves in a corn field? Pheasants shot where? No difference. Oh, Crabs in a crab trap? Hogs in a hog trap? Rats? every animal on the planet is done this way.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

One bag of corn wouldn't last an afternoon by the time the ***** found it. 
I used to put out corn with a feeder several years ago during the off season. Any time I went to check it out, there was never any corn on the ground. The deer must be coming in there every day........ W R O N G.........
I for 6 to 8 months had been getting robbed by , on camera, what looked to be a half dozen 30 lbs *****. They were huge. Corn fed *****. 
I put the game cam out to catch what I was expecting to be a herd of deer. 
Nope ..... Just giant corn fed *****


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Mullet used the example of someone snitching on a drug dealer and said the snitch was killed. Said the moral of the story was to mind your own business. I was basically using the same example he used. Personally I have never and probably never will hunt deer over bait. It was always illegal where I hunted before. Even if I ever get the chance to hunt private land here I doubt I will hunt over bait. I think hunting over bait takes away from the overall hunting experience. But that's just my .02 worth, and bout all its worth. Cycles By Breeze Motorcycle and ATV Service www.cyclesbybreeze.net 850-438-0401


 I never had a problem with the deer over bait thing. No different than food plots, doe pee, water holes, grunting, or rattling to me. Was also a lot easier on the working man with a limited amount of time to spend in the woods. Will admit that old school is more of a challenge but I got enough challenges!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

By the way, no big mountable buck is going to be seen eating corn during the day light hours. Way to smart for that trick. And yes I'm sure someone will post a giant buck feeding at a corn feeder at noon. I know. 
But everyone knows what I mean.

Corn is only going to draw in the doe, and during this time of year, the horny big buck will be sniffing his way in the back distance.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> By the way, no big mountable buck is going to be seen eating corn during the day light hours. Way to smart for that trick. And yes I'm sure someone will post a giant buck feeding at a corn feeder at noon. I know.
> But everyone knows what I mean.
> 
> Corn is only going to draw in the doe, and during this time of year, the horny big buck will be sniffing his way in the back distance.


100 % agree. I don't corn because I don't have to. I have in the past on private property and the only bucks I saw were yearling bucks. No problem with people doing it but it shows no respect to other hunters when done on WMA due to the fact you are putting people like myself at risk of prosecution even if I follow the rules and regulations.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

How many of you would step up and admit to the corn if someone did get busted walking into your corn pile?


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> No dog in this fight, U fish over bait don't u? How does baited take away from the hunting experience? Kinda like fishing does? Whats the difference? Hunting ducks with decoys, Grunting up a Buck? Quacking up a duck? Calling a Fox On a call? Shooting Doves in a corn field? Pheasants shot where? No difference. Oh, Crabs in a crab trap? Hogs in a hog trap? Rats? every animal on the planet is done this way.


Most all your examples are apples and oranges comparison. Grunting up a buck and killing him can no way be compared to shooting one over corn. By no means am I against hunting over corn, I'll do it every now and again during bow season but killing a deer over a natural food source, ie acorns, is a lot more gratifying to me than popping one over a bag of corn.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

baiting on private land doesnt matter to me, i used to put out my share, but have found that we kill more and bigger deer hunting natural food sources/travel routes than we did over a corn pile.

If I was to walk up on it on Public land, i'd probably just leave and find me a new spot.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure is funny how most of you think that baiting on the WMA is no big deal, yet also say they will just hunt somewhere else or never return to that area. If it is not such a big deal, then why run away? Like I said, I will not run, I will do my part to ensure that I can continue to hunt where I want, without the fear of getting into trouble because of someone else. Not only that, but most of you who think it is "no big deal" hunt on private land and can only shoot a deer that is "baited" in anyways. That must take a lot of skill.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

ODW - I agree with you.

I used to hunt on Tyndall Air Force Base in Panama City. I had a spot where I hunted for years and always saw deer. One day I went to sign in and they told me that the area where I hunted was closed. Apparently someone had baited for deer and they discovered it. They closed the area for two weeks - during the rut.

So, I had to give up my best area because another hunter had baited and ruined it for everyone. Yeah, it pissed me off. 

I have a problem when people say to let it be and go find another spot. Why should I have to? I have as much right to hunt those woods as anyone else. Damn if I'm going to let someone ruin it for me just because they refuse to follow the rules. I say turn in everyone who baits illegally, they don't deserve to hunt.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't stand that crap. The weekend of the 18th ,19th. a good 10 point was killed in Conecuh natl Forest by use of corn. Across the creek from my stand...(I might add that sucked). supposedly they put corn out...set up a camera, get pictures and if they like what they see they go back in and hunt that deer. It worked for them this time, and others from what I hear. I'd love to find their pile and put the Man on them. 
If bait is legal and that's your thing... go for it. It's NOT on Nat'l Forest land. Put in your time and reap the rewards. 
I guess if you just want to show off the horns you killed just to fit in and be somebody, then corn is the way to go. 
Or just hunt Florida where it's legal.


----------

